
Three MySpace Execs Departing To Start New Company (Leaked Memo) - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/03/three-myspace-execs-departing-to-start-new-company-leaked-memo/
======
thepanister
It looks like: "Myspace's lose is SV's gain". :)

